# What do YOU prefer?



## DakotaMartins (Mar 31, 2009)

Western or English riding?
Let me know!
And also, put WHY in your answer. WHY do you prefer western over english, or vice versa


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

English, hands down.

I love how English really seems to concentrate on perfection, especially if you're doing dressage. I like working on really specific things with my horse and seeing results. Also, believe it or not, English feels more comfortable to me than Western. And I love jumping!


----------



## LeahKathleen (Mar 5, 2009)

I'm a western girl. 

I love the build and personality of western, stock horses (not bashing English horses, they're wonderful too, and many, many horses do both.) To me western is so relaxed and chill. Paints and Quarter Horses are such wonderful breeds. :]


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

I have only done western but know enough about english that I would probably be fine if I had the tack to do it in. Like LeahKathleen I like how the western world is more relaxed and chill. I've only ran into pretty nasty english riders, and its enough to keep me away from that side of the horse world sadly. I think the english world is more on competition, and 'how high and far can I get there' were as the western world is more like 'looky what I can do with my horse' and 'see this cool move I taught it' sorta mantality. But then again that is the impression so far I have gotten out of english and western. It could be totally different on the other side of the hill for all I know.


----------



## Equuestriaan (Nov 5, 2008)

English -- love jumping!


----------



## ridingismylife2 (Nov 4, 2008)

english by far  jumping is sooo much fun and it feels like ur flying  haha. lol


----------



## Equus_girl (Jan 25, 2009)

Definately english! I love dressage!


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

English, because that's how I learned to ride. I just feel more comfortable in an english saddle. As for showing, I also like being judged on how well I can do something (as in Dressage [even though I don't do it] and hunters), rather than how fast (as in barrel racing, pole bending, etc...).

I did ride my horse in my boyfriend's western saddle yesterday, though, and her canter is much more comfortable in it than it is in my english one.

I'm also starting to rope, so I guess I'm going to have to get my own western saddle and start teaching my horse to neck rein now.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

western... mostly because that is how Ive grown up and I know what im doing. I do ride English but I need a lot of work with riding posture and what not.


----------



## Walkamile (Dec 29, 2008)

Oh, that's a tuffy for me. I lean towards english, but if I'm riding 6 to 8 hours and packing for the day, I switch to my endurance with western fenders , great for all the things I've got to bring. Very comfy for me and the horse too. If I'm out for just a couple of hours, well, probably english. Love the close feel I get with english.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

I really hate the whole western/english differentiation.

I just ride.

I think its a bit different here in AUS. I jump. Do some dressage. Show my ASH. Do rollbacks and haunch turns, and almost sliding stops. I do cattle work and campdraft. My horse neckreins and direct reins. I trail ride a lot. I ride on the buckle of my reins a lot. I barrell race and ride gaming, and I do it well. I do it all in my all purpose saddle and occasionally a stock saddle. 

So what would you call me???


----------



## Xoras (Sep 23, 2008)

English.

But I've never tried western. I would like to, though, but I think English will always be my favorite. =)


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

This is a toughy for me! I grew up riding English, competing English, loving jumping. But, I've recently (the last 3 years or so) been riding Western only. It's so much more relaxed, and care-free in a way. I miss the jumping, but I do it on trails anyway. I don't miss the snobbish, rich girls with their expensive warmbloods. Although I've met my fair share of "rodeo queens" riding western too!! I like english though because I know so much more about it. Sometimes I feel dumb riding Western because I don't know much about the specific types of bits they use and other equipment etc. 

They both have their ups and downs, I guess. LOL But if I had to choose only one for the rest of my life, I think I'd choose Western! So many more discipline options - cutting, reining, barrel racing, pole bending, roping, trail riding, team penning, western pleasure. When I think English all I think is hunters, jumpers, dressage and eventing.

Actually, forget it. Let's just all ride bareback!!!!


----------



## draftlover215 (Apr 2, 2009)

wild_spot said:


> I jump. Do some dressage. Show my ASH. Do rollbacks and haunch turns, and almost sliding stops. I do cattle work and campdraft. My horse neckreins and direct reins. I trail ride a lot. I ride on the buckle of my reins a lot. I barrell race and ride gaming...
> 
> So what would you call me???


 
I'd call you SMART!! You do it all, and don't label yourself english or western. It sounds like you just go out and have a good time, without worrying about anyone else's opinion. =)


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

WESTERN all the way! I hate how on english saddles, they have to be fitted on your horse, where as western saddles they dont.


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Ah, English for me.  I love jumping, & doing dressage with my flatwork (dressage is helpful for any discipline IMO, for balance & stuff)- & I also think the saddle's more comfortable, lol...that horn would get on my nerves. :lol: I just love English.


----------



## JMMarroq (Apr 4, 2009)

I perfer english riding wayyyyyyyyyy more. I have tried to like western, but I failed lol. The english saddle isn't near as heavy, english horses are much more intersting in everyway in my opinion. Where I live the western riders are pretty abusive to there horses (deffinetly not saying that is a western riding characteristic, that's just where I live) they all use those harsh spurrs, and CONSTANTLY beat there horses with whips around the barrels, when the horses are bug-eyed and horibly frightened. It's a good show if three people out 30+ riders use there voice and legs like they are supposed too, instead of incorrectly using whips and spurrs (they can be useful when used correctly, but again in my area they seem to have a lack of knowledge in that area. Same for the pole bending western riders...rather abusive. It also just seems pointless...why is running around barrels fun? I have tried it a few times, so don't think I haven't 

That's just the barrel racing part of western riding...western pleasure just simply annoys me. Unless you are older why would anyone enjoy the boringness of it? Maybe I am just picky, but I can't even watch more than 2minutes of it without nodding out.

The only western type of riding I have never tried is reining...and it looks a lot of fun to me, so I will say I don't hate ALL western riding, just the majority 

As for english...where do I start? The saddle isn't as clunky as the western saddle and it just makes me feel one with the horse  The freedom of jumping is like flying, there is nothing else like it. The horse shows just have a vibe I crave...everything about english riding to me is wonderful 

Everyone is entitled to their opinions, so I promise I don't automatically cringe away from people if they ride western


----------



## Hoofprints in the Sand (Nov 23, 2008)

English  Then again, it's all I've ever been taught! I also like it for the JUMPING! :-D


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

english all the way!

i cant stand western saddles so uncomfortable! and i love the thrill of jumping!


----------



## Tennessee (Dec 7, 2008)

I can't really decide. I ride both, but honestly, I lean towards Western more. It is just more comfortable to me, and I am at home in the Western saddle. On the other hand, jumping is such a thrill to me!


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Western because I don't think I could keep my big butt in an english saddle!


----------



## TheHorseMarine (Apr 5, 2009)

western because it has more practical uses


----------



## RedRoan (Mar 2, 2009)

> WESTERN all the way! I hate how on english saddles, they have to be fitted on your horse, where as western saddles they dont.


That is not true. A bad fitting western saddle can create the same problems a bad fitting english saddle can.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

I guess I'm not sure what your asking. As far as saddles I prefer a western type endurance saddle without a horn. Although my current saddle has a horn there are times I'd like to cut it off. Since we trail ride, the way the saddle is made is much more secure. Some of the big western type saddles are difficult to get a close contact feel with. Many of the newer ones are really no different than the english in that respect. English saddle are worn with half chaps or boots to keep your legs clean and western have a fender to do the same thing. 
I'm with the poster from Australia I have a hard time understanding the difference :?
As far as disciplines go, I enjoy watching eventing and would like to try it. I doubt I could jump comfortably in a western horned saddle. 
I think riding is the same whether you are in a western or an english saddle. The cues are basicly the same except the neck reining vs direct reining. I use my seat and legs for cues the same as any english rider would.


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

Yay! Someone else like me :]

I don't think there is a western/english difference here, really. I mean, it's all riding! 

What is the difference between barrel racing in a western saddle to barrel racing in an english saddle? Is the person in the english saddle not barrel racing because barrels is 'supposedly' a western sport, yet they aren't in western gear? 

I find it all confusing, lol. I choose not to ride in a western saddle, as the horn is too restricting. 

I think we should all just ride, ride the individual events we want to ride, and enjoy it. I can't stand those people who look down on others because they don't have the correct gear, etc. That's why I have put off entering barrels at our local rodeo. I don't have a western saddle, I don't ride in a curb, or with spurs... yet I could run times on par with all the others. 

It strikes me a little like a muted down apartheid! We're all riders, we're not that different :]


----------



## IheartPheobe (Feb 15, 2009)

English. I've never ridden Western, though, so I'm not sure. I actually think if I gave it a go I might like it a lot. =] I like jumping but I'm fine with flat work.. riding in general is always fun for me!


----------



## Barebackrider (Feb 13, 2009)

western because It's more relaxed and it just suites my mare better


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

Sorry to continue with the whats the difference line but.....
I have a friend who does cowboy mounted shooting. Its like barrel racing but you shoot at things while you do it. There is nothing more "western" than a cowboy mounted shooting event, in case anyone has never been to one. Anyway, she does it bareback and dressed as a native American :? All the cowboys have a hard time with her doing it this way because she isn't in proper dress or saddle. 
I think this is very much like english or western debates. She is doing the same thing everyone else is but in different tack and dress. She gets sneers and jeers constantly from her fellow competitors. I agree, anyone who regularly gets on a horses back is a horseman or woman no matter what they're sitting on or wearing.


----------



## lucyjay11 (Apr 6, 2009)

im in between although i can only realy do english riding, however i would like to try western it just like really fun and like your playing with your horse


----------



## Britt (Apr 15, 2008)

I prefer western wih my mare... I can ride her bucks and kicks easier...

I like english with my gelding, though... I feel safer...


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

English, because I love jumping. But I've always wanted a horse that neck reins.


----------



## Vidaloco (Sep 14, 2007)

ponyboy said:


> English, because I love jumping. But I've always wanted a horse that neck reins.


My horse learned this last summer. It is nice to be able to ride one handed.


----------



## close2prfct (Mar 9, 2009)

western but I know nothing about english. Since this is more cattle/rodeo country there are very few English riding stables around.


----------



## Filly213 (May 26, 2008)

well i've been to see lots of western events, but admire both english and western riders. to me, the only difference between english and western is the tack and disciplines. 

i don't really ride either - i ride an australian stock horse, ride in a stock saddle and go trail riding, lol tried jumping over logs (though its a little harder in a stock saddle though), go round the cattle and all sorts.

it shouldn't matter what style you ride - its how you treat your horse, and do what's comfortable and enjoyable for you and your horse.


----------



## rottenweiler (Apr 16, 2009)

I prefer english. Probably because that's how I learned to ride, went right into jumping. I find the english saddle more comfortable and it seems more 'natural' to me. When I'm in an english saddle, it's like it's not even there...don't even acknowledge it. But when I'm in a western saddle, it's like there's this big clunky thing under me.


----------

